# pig rails or no pig rails.....



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

in whelping boxes/doghouses.

I have just been building a new whelping doghouse and as I had extra boards added the rails.

I have never ahd a problem before without the rails and always figured the females were bright enough to not lie on their puppies but was curious as to what other people were using.


----------

